# Rear Mounted Bike Rack for mkIII ?



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

Has anyone found a rear mounted bike rack solution ?

I unfortunately cant use a roof mounted rack due to shoulder joint problems.


----------



## All-vdub (Mar 15, 2008)

racerxnyc said:


> Has anyone found a rear mounted bike rack solution ?
> 
> I unfortunately cant use a roof mounted rack due to shoulder joint problems.


I investigated this a found that it had been done but it was a custom fabricated hitch which was expensive and needed to find a shop that would do it. So it was stock audi or sea sucker. As much as I ride the roof rack made sense. I crashed on my mtb messed up my shoulder and it has been a challenge luckily the car is low

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

